# Land Prices



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There has been 5 no sales on land within 35 miles of me in last 2 months.I think the top is in here anyway.Funny thing is the paper puts front page story in for the high sales but now not a peep about it.The high bids have been about 35% less then it would of sold for 6 months ago.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Its like what dad says. Land prices dont really go down. Land just stops selling for awhile till inflation catches up with the asking price.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Haven't heard of any no sales in my area, but we also have a investment group in the area that buys just about anything. I'm gonna laugh when the bottom falls out of commodities and even the seed corn guys won't pay the exorbitant rents the investment group has come to expect.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

in the area Pennsylvania I live in, Farms are being sold and the price of arms is definitely dropping I never thought that would happen


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

A lot of farm land has been sold in the past couple of years that was based on the high price of commodities. Now that most grain commodities have significantly dropped in price a lot of that land will not price out. Those farmers dependent on the banks to totally fund their next crop may be in big trouble as they won't be able to cover the fixed and variable costs, especially if inflation starts ratcheting up not that QE is slowly starting to retract. China is already refusing GMO corn and who knows what is next. Talked to two young farmers who bought some pasture land together as the primary buyer could not get the loan unless someone kicked in a bunch of collateral....they admitted they paid too much but wanted the land and expected the rise in land prices to eventually make it a good purchase. Lots of land has been bought that will not pencil out and that is dangerous.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have been looking at a working farm listing in South Georgia that has been reduced by 20% here as of recent. I think we will see lots of pricing reductions after one full season of much lower priced commodities. I really don't know how folks will grow corn this coming spring with the price of seed and fertilizer still greatly over priced for the current level of commodities.....which looks to drop even farther.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> I really don't know how folks will grow corn this coming spring with the price of seed and fertilizer still greatly over priced for the current level of commodities.....which looks to drop even farther.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I normally tend to believe things will eventually return to supply and demand at some point. With Brazil producing so much corn now and other countries trying, I wonder if corn may become like other American products and rely on imports?

World economy only world on a level playing field with the same quality of product being bought and sold. The playing field is not level right now.


----------

